# Mythos hopper chop



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sad to say this was not my hopper but done for a fellow forum member, and I like a challenge, you can buy short hoppers for a mythos but for £140 and to my mind cutting down a full size one and adding a wooden lid adds a touch of class.

To cut down the hopper, first put a 1" wide piece of masking tape all the way around then cut around the line with dremill grinder disks - takes about 1 1/2 hours -loads of fun, then level the cut surface - you could sand it flat by hand I used a 14" sanding disk on my lathe - coz why not

then select a piece of 20mm thick quality Elm from the internet, as you do , cut to shape and rebate the edge, bingo









View attachment 31176
View attachment 31177
View attachment 31178
View attachment 31179


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You are such a tease @jimbojohn55

The pictures are not showing!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So when you going to offer this fantastic service up to other members has to be worth £75 a hopper


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> So when you going to offer this fantastic service up to other members has to be worth £75 a hopper


Oi - I was gonna offer £25 to do mine! Now you've blown it!

It is a thing of beauty!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Oi - I was gonna offer £25 to do mine! Now you've blown it!
> 
> It is a thing of beauty!


Is that the Scottish connection in you?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jim, can I be the first in the queue? If you decide to do a few matey?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Lines up in queue


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Joins the queue


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

Me too


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear queue - yes I can do some more but booked up till May, £85 a pop inc postage back. will do a batch at the same time so let me know if you want me to book you a slot

Cheers Jim


----------

